# TBD



## Pelwrath (Oct 3, 2018)

This came to me just now at break. It’s raw but...well you tell me.

Are you a writers idea
floating in my head?

A childs nightmare
looking for a bed?

Could you be a memory lost
or a guilt I walled off?

You’re none of those
yet all of them

You’re just a ballon
above my head.


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 4, 2018)

-Are you a writers idea  writer's - you need a posesive apostrophe here, pel. Remember, if it belongs to the writer and it's not a plural it needs an apostrophe.
floating in my head?

A childs nightmare
looking for a bed? I really like the imagery here! As above, belonging to the child so it needs an apostrophe - child's.

Could you be a memory lost
or a guilt I walled off?

You’re none of those
yet all of them

You’re just a ballon  balloon  
above my head. 						


There is something whimsical and appealing about this one. I like it a lot.


----------



## Pelwrath (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks jen and for doing it on my phone not bad though not great with the punctuation and grammar.  Thanks for calling me out on those.


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 5, 2018)

I have problem enough posting from my tablet. I don't put myself through the stress of dealing with the tiny letters on my phone. Kudos for the neat presentation.


----------

